# He was a really nice man



## You little ripper!

I want to say that someone who died recently was a really nice guy. Are there subtle differences between 'simpatico' and 'bravo'? Would some other adjective work better in this situation?
_
I'm sorry to hear about Franco. He was a really nice guy!_
_
Sono dispiaciuto per la morte di Franco. Era una persona veramente simpatica/brava._


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> Hi YLR,
> "simpatico" could be correct, I wouldn't use "bravo". Another option could be "piacevole", or "amabile".


I might well say 'Era una brava persona', which is what 'nice' in English means to me here.


----------



## You little ripper!

Mary49 said:


> Hi YLR,
> "simpatico" could be correct, I wouldn't use "bravo". Another option could be "piacevole", or "amabile".


Thanks Mary. I wouldn't have called him a lovable  person so I don't think 'amabile' would work in this case, but I like the other suggestions. 



london calling said:


> I might well say 'Era una brava persona', which is what 'nice' in English means to me here.


'Nice' was one of those words we were always taught at school not to say if we could use something that was more specific. Maybe the translation of 'simpatico' is what I'm trying to communicate.


----------



## aefrizzo

Bravi, avete sconvolto le mie già poche e lacunose idee sul  senso di "nice". Per un necrologio o un epitaffio io direi, come *LC*, *"una brava persona".* Ma conosco tipi burberi, *poco simpatici*, anche odiosi che "in fondo" sono una brava persona.
Che lezione ne ricavo? Che, come sempre, la scelta dipende dal contesto e dal registro. Nel dubbio, d'ora in poi, farò come dice *YLR*: a word not to say if...


----------



## Dearson

aefrizzo said:


> Bravi, avete sconvolto le mie già poche e lacunose idee sul  senso di "nice". Per un necrologio o un epitaffio io direi, come *LC*, *"una brava persona".* Ma conosco tipi burberi, *poco simpatici*, anche odiosi che "in fondo" sono una brava persona.
> Che lezione ne ricavo? Che, come sempre, la scelta dipende dal contesto e dal registro. Nel dubbio, d'ora in poi, farò come dice *YLR*: a word not to say if...



Sottoscrivo! Posso però fare chiarezza in italiano:

Era davvero una brava persona: not necessarily likeable or lovable, just a good person 

Era davvero una bella persona: a stronger concept, a beautiful human being 

Era davvero una persona simpatica: likeable but non necessarily a good person

Era davvero una persona amabile: a lovable person, more than likeable and similar to a beautiful human being 

Che cosa intendete quando dite _nice man_? Brav’uomo?
E come direste _un uomo davvero simpatico_? _A really likeable man_?


----------



## london calling

Dearson said:


> Che cosa intendete quando dite _nice man_? Brav’uomo?


Io sì, l'ho detto sopra. 


london calling said:


> I might well say 'Era una brava persona', which is what 'nice' in English means to me here.


----------



## Dearson

london calling said:


> Io sì, l'ho detto sopra.



Sono d’accordo con te, ma YLR intende simpatico? 
Vedo che vivi a Salerno, per noi cogliere il senso di _nice_ è un po’ come per voi cogliere il senso di _fattoapposta_


----------



## london calling

Dearson said:


> Sono d’accordo con te, ma YLR intende simpatico?
> Vedo che vivi a Salerno, per noi cogliere il senso di _nice_ è un po’ come per voi cogliere il senso di _fattoapposta_


Tranquilla, sono qui da 36 anni, colgo benissimo il senso di 'fattoapposta'!

Vorrei sentire Charles, ma se io dovessi parlare di una persona deceduta come 'nice man' intenderei che era un brav'uomo, buono con tutti, disponibile, cordiale, ecc. , non tanto 'simpatico', che mi sembra un po' riduttivo in questo contesto.


----------



## You little ripper!

Thank you aefrizzo and Dearson. I now have a better idea of what the different adjectives mean in English. 



london calling said:


> Vorrei sentire Charles, ma se io dovessi parlare di una persona deceduta come 'nice man' intenderei che era un brav'uomo, buono con tutti, disponibile, cordiale, ecc. , non tanto 'simpatico', che mi sembra un po' riduttivo in questo contesto.


He was a man who didn't communicate what he was feeling unless it was really important. He was always diplomatic, never saying an unkind word. He would  do what was considered the "right" thing to do in every situation he found himself in. I suppose that is what most of us would call 'a nice man'.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> He was a man who didn't communicate what he was feeling unless it was really important. He was always diplomatic, never saying an unkind word. He would  do what was considered the "right" thing to do in every situation he found himself in. I suppose that is what most of us would call 'a nice man'.


...and what I would call a 'brav'uomo'.


----------



## aefrizzo

Grazie *YLR*. Vedo però che ti ci son volute due righe per farmelo entrare in testa.
In Italia non si parla mai male dei morti, a meno che non siano personaggi efferati e già consegnati alla Storia, basta guardare i necrologi della stampa e le lapidi nei cimiteri. Quindi se voglio dare un giudizio *complessivamente positivo*, ma senza scendere nei dettagli (da rimandare ad un eventuale e non sempre opportuno approfondimento), posso limitarmi a dire "a nice man"?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> ...and what I would call a 'brav'uomo'.


That sounds better to my uneducated Italian ear than 'una brava persona'. Thanks, Jo. 



aefrizzo said:


> Quindi se voglio dare un giudizio *complessivamente positivo*, ma senza scendere nei dettagli (da rimandare ad un eventuale e non sempre opportuno approfondimento), posso limitarmi a dire "a nice man"?


Aefrizzo, in English we're probably a little more honest.  I would only use 'nice' (or a more specific adjective) if I really liked the person. In a situation where the person was a little prickly (bad-tempered or irritable), I might say he was a 'good' (reliable, responsible) person, if that's what he was. I certainly wouldn't say he was 'nice'.


----------



## aefrizzo

You little ripper! said:


> That sounds better to my uneducated Italian ear than 'una brava persona'. Thanks, Jo.
> 
> Aefrizzo, in English we're probably a little more honest.  I would only use 'nice' (or a more specific adjective) *if I really liked the person*. In a situation where the person was a little prickly (bad-tempered or irritable), I might say he was a 'good' (reliable, responsible) person, if that's what he was. I certainly wouldn't say he was 'nice'.






Finalmente, sono uno zuccone, questa è la sfumatura che non avevo ancora colta.

A proposito di sfumature, attento: anche brav'uomo, a volte, lo usiamo per definire qualcuno che, anche se onesto, è di limitate capacità. La frase più comune: sì, è un brav'uomo ma...


----------



## Dearson

You little ripper! said:


> That sounds better to my uneducated Italian ear than 'una brava persona'. Thanks, Jo.



_Brav’uomo, bravo ragazzo, brava ragazza, brava persona_ sono espressioni tutte giuste, nessuna è migliore delle altre  _Brava donna_ forse si usa di meno, forse direi _donna perbene_.


----------



## Tellure

You little ripper! said:


> He was a man who didn't communicate what he was feeling unless it was really important. He was always diplomatic, never saying an unkind word. He would  do what was considered the "right" thing to do in every situation he found himself in. I suppose that is what most of us would call 'a nice man'.


Ciao Charles!  Questa descrizione corrisponde effettivamente a "brav'uomo" in italiano, sono d'accordo con gli altri. Quello che conta, secondo me, in questo tipo di contesto, è il rapporto che ti lega a questa persona. Se si tratta di una semplice conoscenza, direi che "brav'uomo" è perfetto; se invece il legame è più stretto, un amico a cui tenevi, secondo me, "bella persona" è più appropriato.


----------



## You little ripper!

Than you aefrizzo, Dearson and Tellure. I now have a much better understanding of 'bravo' in this context. 



Tellure said:


> Ciao Charles!  Questa descrizione corrisponde effettivamente a "brav'uomo" in italiano, sono d'accordo con gli altri. Quello che conta, secondo me, in questo tipo di contesto, è il rapporto che ti lega a questa persona. Se si tratta di una semplice conoscenza, direi che "brav'uomo" è perfetto; se invece il legame è più stretto, un amico a cui tenevi, secondo me, "bella persona" è più appropriato.


Tellure, many years have passed since we last had contact. I knew his wife a lot better than I knew him. We had the same sense of humour and would laugh hysterically about the funny things people used to say (she once said to me that one of the things she liked most about me was that "quando ridi, ridi con soddisfazione" ) while he would look on with an expression that said, "These two have taken leave of their senses!". He was, nonetheless, a very nice man.


----------



## Tellure

You little ripper! said:


> Tellure, many years have passed since we last had contact. I knew his wife a lot better than I knew him. We had the same sense of humour and would laugh hysterically about the funny things people used to say (she once said to me that one of the things she liked most about me was that "quando ridi, ridi con soddisfazione" ) while he would look on with an expression that said, "These two have taken leave of their senses!". He was, nonetheless, a very nice man.


Capisco.  "Brav'uomo", quindi.

Questo è quello che dice il Treccani:

_un brav’uomo_; _un buon uomo_ (o anche, in grafia unita, _buonuomo_, v., o _bonomo_), un uomo di buon carattere, bonario
uòmo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## You little ripper!

Tellure said:


> Capisco.  "Brav'uomo", quindi.
> 
> Questo è quello che dice il Treccani:
> 
> _un brav’uomo_; _un buon uomo_ (o anche, in grafia unita, _buonuomo_, v., o _bonomo_), un uomo di buon carattere, bonario
> uòmo in Vocabolario - Treccani


Straight from the horse's mouth! Well, Treccani's anyway.  Thank you, Tellure.


----------



## Tellure

You little ripper! said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth! Well, Treccani's anyway.  Thank you, Tellure.


Yep!  Non c'è di che!


----------



## johngiovanni

Would "era un vero gentiluomo" be miles away?


----------



## Tellure

johngiovanni said:


> Would "era un vero gentiluomo" be miles away?


Ciao John, non so dirti esattamente il motivo, ma non mi sembra funzioni in questo contesto. Forse è una cosa che direbbe più una donna ad un uomo. Magari sbaglio, sentiamo altri pareri.


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie,Tellure.  "Forse è una cosa che direbbe più una donna ad un uomo".  Capisco. It's just that last week I found myself saying in a little "tema": "Quando penso a M la parola che viene in mente è 'gentiluomo'".
Is the person speaking in the OP a lady, or -just like me - "comfortable with his feminine side"?  Or just appreciative that X was a real gentleman?


----------



## MR1492

Ho letto un email che si chiama "Parola del giorno".  Oggi, la parola è stata "buonanima." Si dice che significa "good soul."  Che pensate, YLR e Tellure?

Phil


----------



## You little ripper!

johngiovanni said:


> Would "era un vero gentiluomo" be miles away?


"He was a real gentleman" is definitely something I would say about him in English, John. Whether the direct translation into Italian works, I have no idea. 



MR1492 said:


> Ho letto un email che si chiama "Parola del giorno".  Oggi, la parola è stata "buonanima." Si dice che significa "good soul."  Che pensate, YLR e Tellure?
> 
> Phil


Sicilians are always talking about the 'bonanima' of a particular person who has passed on. I think they use it in a similar way that we say "God rest his soul". Whether it works in this context, I don't know, Phil. We'll have to wait for the natives.


----------



## Pietruzzo

A *really* nice guy -  un *gran* brav'uomo /una gran brava persona.


----------



## You little ripper!

Pietruzzo said:


> A *really* nice guy -  un *gran* brav'uomo /una gran brava persona.


Thanks, Pietruzzo. How common would they be compared to the phrases without the 'gran'?


----------



## Pietruzzo

You little ripper! said:


> Thanks, Pietruzzo. How common would they be compared to the phrases without the 'gran'?


To me is rather common. Furthermore, "era un brav'uomo" souds quite neutral, I'd say. You need to say something more to show that you mean it. "Era una bravissima persona" sounds fine too, come to think.


----------



## You little ripper!

Pietruzzo said:


> To me is rather common. Furthermore, "era un brav'uomo" souds quite neutral, I'd say. You need to say something more to show that you mean it. "Era una bravissima persona" sounds fine too, come to think.


Thanks!


----------



## Odysseus54

Secondo me, 'brava persona' translates 'a good man', more than 'a nice man'.

A 'nice man', in my understanding of the expression, refers to qualities such as empathy, manners, opennes, willingness to help etc.  I think in Italian we tend to explode the concept into a number of more specialized terms :

'una persona molto disponibile'
'aveva un ottimo carattere/un carattere molto aperto'
'era sempre molto gentile'

etc.


----------



## Tellure

MR1492 said:


> Ho letto un email che si chiama "Parola del giorno".  Oggi, la parola è stata "buonanima." Si dice che significa "good soul."  Che pensate, YLR e Tellure?
> 
> Phil


Direi di no, Phil. Di solito, si usa quando si menziona una persona defunta in un discorso, in segno di rispetto o affetto, non per descrivere la sua personalità.

buonànima (o bonànima; anche buon’ànima) s. f. (raro il pl. _buonànime_o _bonànime_). – Defunto (detto con senso d’affettuosa e rispettosa memoria): _la b_. _di mio nonno_; anche con uso assol.: _mi pare di aver vent’anni_, _quando andavo al circolo militare con la buonanima_ (Palazzeschi); frequente come attributo (m. e f.); _il nonno b_.; anche per antifrasi (ma sempre con l’intento di non mancare di rispetto al defunto pur parlandone male): _quella tirchia di mia zia buonanima_.
ammòdo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> Secondo me, 'brava persona' translates 'a good man', more than 'a nice man'.
> 
> A 'nice man', in my understanding of the expression, refers to qualities such as empathy, manners, opennes, willingness to help etc.  I think in Italian we tend to explode the concept into a number of more specialized terms :
> 
> 'una persona molto disponibile'
> 'aveva un ottimo carattere/un carattere molto aperto'
> 'era sempre molto gentile'
> 
> etc.


Thanks, Odysseus.  'Goodness' and 'niceness' share many characteristics and I would quite happily call him a 'good' man also. I suppose I could use any of those.


----------



## curiosone

I agree with Ody here (post #29). "Nice" is one of those words that I find untranslateable with only one Italian word, so (as YLR indicated in post #3) I've learned to avoid its use (to avoid having to attempt to translate it! ).  "Nice" encompasses both "good" and "simpatico". 

And as Pietruzzo pointed out (posts #25 and 27), in the case of a "caro defunto" I'd likely say "era un *gran* brav'uomo" or "una *gran* brava persona", or I'd provide greater enphasis by saying something like "era un uomo buono" or  "era un uomo veramente/davvero buono."


----------



## You little ripper!

curiosone said:


> I agree with Ody here (post #29). "Nice" is one of those words that I find untranslateable with only one Italian word, so (as YLR indicated in post #3) I've learned to avoid its use (to avoid having to attempt to translate it! ).  "Nice" encompasses both "good" and "simpatico".
> 
> And as Pietruzzo pointed out (posts #25 and 27), in the case of a "caro defunto" I'd likely say "era un *gran* brav'uomo" or "una *gran* brava persona", or I'd provide greater enphasis by saying something like "era un uomo buono" or  "era un uomo veramente/davvero buono."


Thanks, curiosone. That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Odysseus54

You little ripper! said:


> Thanks, Odysseus.  'Goodness' and 'niceness' share many characteristics and I would quite happily call him a 'good' man also. I suppose I could use any of those.



They do.  However, if I had to be really specific, the way I understand it is that a 'good man' is a notch above a 'nice man'.  A 'good man' is trustworthy, dependable, he'll do the right thing.  A man of character, not just good-natured.  Also a notch above a 'brava persona'.  

Whereas you may have "He's a nice guy, but you can't really depend on him"


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> They do.  However, if I had to be really specific, the way I understand it is that a 'good man' is a notch above a 'nice man'.  A 'good man' is trustworthy, dependable, he'll do the right thing.  A man of character, not just good-natured.  Also a notch above a 'brava persona'.
> 
> Whereas you may have "He's a nice guy, but you can't really depend on him"


By the same token, a good man (morally righteous) isn't necessarily what I call a nice (likeable) man. Franco was both.


----------



## Odysseus54

To give a couple more choices :

'Un (vero) signore'  (a real gentleman) - a bit on the formal/distant side.  You could say that of a customer or a supplier.

'Una bella persona'  (Dearson's suggestion)  -  it wouldn't come natural to me - it belongs, I think, to that stock of new expressions that sprouted mostly from TV shows, reality shows etc. while I was gone.  But the register is perfect for you, and the meaning is right on the money.  Affability and moral rectitude.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Una bella persona'  (Dearson's suggestion)  -  it wouldn't come natural to me - it belongs, I think, to that stock of new expressions that sprouted mostly from TV shows, reality shows etc. while I was gone.  But the register is perfect for you, and the meaning is right on the money.  Affability and moral rectitude.


I had completely forgotten that my mum and dad used that expression. I quite like it.


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Direi di no, Phil. Di solito, si usa quando si menziona una persona defunta in un discorso, in segno di rispetto o affetto, non per descrivere la sua personalità.


Qui si usa ancora molto. Quando nominano il mio defunto marito qui in paese dicono sempre 'XXX, buonanima'.


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> Qui si usa ancora molto. Quando nominano il mio defunto marito qui in paese dicono sempre 'XXX, buonanima'.


Sì, anche da noi. Non direi comunque di qualcuno che conoscevo "Era una buonanima".


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Sì, anche da noi. Non direi comunque di qualcuno che conoscevo "Era una buonanima".


Non l'ho mai sentito dire neanch'io.


----------



## Holymaloney

For what it's worth handsome * (era) una bella persona * would have been my first choice too


----------



## You little ripper!

Holymaloney said:


> For what it's worth handsome * (era) una bella persona * would have been my first choice too


----------



## Odysseus54

Su 'buonanima' and why it wouldn't work here, it really means something like 'the dear departed'.


----------



## MR1492

Odysseus54 said:


> Su 'buonanima' and why it wouldn't work here, it really means something like 'the dear departed'.



Thanks, Ody. I thought, after reading the posts after mine, that the meaning was "dearly departed."  I didn't get that meaning from the original but it's nice to know.  I'd hate to be out and about and use it incorrectly.

Phil


----------

